# Internet speed



## Dannoo93 (May 9, 2013)

So i just hopped on my laptop for the first time in a while to download the original pokemon series(im almost 20 pokemon was the cartoon of my childhood) so i checked my speed really quick to see and i use speedtest.net for all u guys but ya my internet is fast as fuck i just found out pay 90$ for internet and some cable through comcast(timewarner)


----------



## Bakatare666 (May 9, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> So i just hopped on my laptop for the first time in a while to download the original pokemon series(im almost 20 pokemon was the cartoon of my childhood) so i checked my speed really quick to see and i use speedtest.net for all u guys but ya my internet is fast as fuck i just found out pay 90$ for internet and some cable through comcast(timewarner)


So............
Are you just bragging, or is there a question here?
Mine is fairly fast, and only costs me a little less than 1/3 of that.
When it slows down, here's a free site you can go to to show you why.
http://www.akamai.com/html/technology/dataviz1.html


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 9, 2013)

I'm in the middle of nowhere and have 50 MB down/ 12 MB up speeds. Fairly normal nowadays. I pay less than 50 a month. 

Here is a tip, don't post pictures of your IP address on sites such as this.


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 9, 2013)

Ha ya totally didnt think of that how do i delete pic good eye and thank you


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 9, 2013)

And not bragging i just never use my laptop that was the first time in a long while and i never really knew what id expect for my speed i use my phone


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 9, 2013)

Dannoo93 said:


> Ha ya totally didnt think of that how do i delete pic good eye and thank you


Just edit your post and delete pic link/attachment. save. Next time use a free draw/paint program like Irfanview and load pic and edit IP address or whatever you wish to blackout in a pic with the paint program.

Stay safe whether you are legal or not.


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2013)

i already deleted it


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (May 9, 2013)

sunni said:


> i already deleted it


And you are just awesome aren't you? lol A lil sarcastic but I meant it. 

I once saw a post that had a pic of a plant on a desk and next to it was his mail, where you could easily make out his full name and address.


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 9, 2013)

Well i post from my cell app so its not as user friendly...thank sunni...i also ner /rep ir like posts for the reason the app does not allow it


----------



## mathews (Jul 4, 2014)

> i checked my speed really quick to see and i use speedtest.net


There is a similar speed test site called ScanMySpeed.com It helps to check internet speed accurately.


----------

